# Panga Marine 18' Skiff Demo Days in Corpus Christe, TX



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

Many of yall have probably heard of Panga Marine, and some of you might have seen my father (Buzzard Bill) and I out on our 28' Aventura. I have been recently added to the Panga Marine team, and am leading the charge in Texas to increase the presence of our boats, mainly in our new skiff series. These are some serious fishing boats with more options than I can count. I also should mention that you can customize almoast anything on this boat. I thought you guys might like a heads up on this.

On the 25th and 26th of this month I will be in Corpus Christi, TX with an 18 foot Panga Marine Skiff pictured below. Both Saturday and Sunday I will be availible for demonstrations on this awesome boat. If you do not have time to take a ride but would like to stop by to ask questions, feel free. I will be staying on North Beach at the Days Inn at 4302 Surfside Blvd. Corpus Christi, TX 78402.

After this weekend I will be back in Houston, where I live, and would be availible for any demos in this neck of the woods as well.

To schedule a demo please contact me at 713-553-1131 or by email [email protected].

Thanks,
Jonathan Bahr


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

How much water does one of those take to get up in?

That sure is beautiful water it's sitting in. Nice rig BTW.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

This particular boat takes 20" to get on plane but others with the motor mounted correctly will get up in 18". With a jack plate and the tunnel version and a low water pickup, you could do it in 8 to 10 inches.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Jbahr, do you drive a Toyota?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Great looking skiff. I want one....


----------



## bayskout (Oct 25, 2006)

a panga style boat getting up in 8-10 inches of water is great! i have always liked that style of boat and been very impressed with them on the water, they seem to have a smooth ride. the only drawback i came across when inquiring about them was going to be the need for about 2 ft water on take-off which is normally plenty of water, but in the lower laguna i usually end up in less than that.

i have been on flats/bay boats with tunnel/jack plates that usually need about 1 foot of water to get up in if not a little bit more.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

What is the price range for one like in the pic?

Nice looking boat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

i was just on eBay,looking at some panga.com boats,not to start anything are these different??


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

panga.com is Andros boatworks. They make great boats. The pangamarine boats are topnotch too. Looked over the Aventura at the last boat show and it is a ton of boat for the money.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

budana said:


> i was just on eBay,looking at some panga.com boats,not to start anything are these different??


panga.com boats is out of bussiness.....and made there boats with fiberglass fuel tanks.....a big NO NO with ethonal gas....it will dissolve the tank.....and the tank is below the floor.....



11andy11 said:


> panga.com is Andros boatworks


WRONG.....Andros along with Panga Marine are the two top makers of Panga boats in the US

They are also the most expensive....but you get what you pay for......

Keep in mind, PANGA boats are a type of boat, there are different makers, in the US, Mexico, and central america...


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> panga.com boats is out of bussiness.....and made there boats with fiberglass fuel tanks.....a big NO NO with ethonal gas....it will dissolve the tank.....and the tank is below the floor.....
> 
> WRONG.....Andros along with Panga Marine are the two top makers of Panga boats in the US
> 
> ...


Them pangas in Puerto Rico looked aweful stout parked on the shell at the beach.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

First off I want to apologize for posting this without checking first to see that Panga Marine was still an active site sponser. I have taken the actions to make that happen yet again.

deke. Yes I drive a Grey 4runner, big Panga Marine stickers on both sides now. Have you seen me driving around?

scwine. The boat in the picture above is the demo I have currently in Texas, it will go for 17,500. A brand spanking new one just like it would cost around 22,000.

Andros, Panga Marine and Angler are the three top US builders of the panga style of boats. Recently all three of us have gotten together and started a forum online to discuss pangas in general and by builder. Check it out at www.pangaforum.com Panga.com has recently gone out of business and Andros ended up buying their hulls if I am not mistaken. Not sure if the plan on selling those under the name Andros though.

My father owns the 28' Aventura that was in and will be in more boat shows. I will be there too when I can with a skiff.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

I really like the look of the skiff. I know that Panga boat are usually narrow and this accounts for the fuel effeciency. How does the narrow beam effect the stability of the skiff? Can two people stand on one side without it rocking or looking like the stern of a bass boat?


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"deke. Yes I drive a Grey 4runner, big Panga Marine stickers on both sides now. Have you seen me driving around?"

Yeah, I saw you parked on the street near the Circuit City and Antones near San Felipe and the Loop and few Sundays back. I pulled over and checked out your ride. I liked it.


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

The stability is great, I was also skeptical until I got in it and had Rob come over to one side with me. It leans but the stability is a non issue. 

Yeah deke I was over in Antones getting some sandwiches...wish I had caught you out there.


----------



## Andros-Boatworks (Dec 3, 2008)

Muddskipper said:


> panga.com boats is out of bussiness.....and made there boats with fiberglass fuel tanks.....a big NO NO with ethonal gas....it will dissolve the tank.....and the tank is below the floor.....
> 
> WRONG.....Andros along with Panga Marine are the two top makers of Panga boats in the US
> 
> ...


I just found this site... Great to see. I am one of the owners of Andros Boatworks in Florida. Panga.com is not Affiliated with Andros. They went out of business and we bought their website and the molds for their 14ft boat. We do not any of their hulls. We got their site because we wanted to keep it industry specific, we may use it for a forum or message board some day.

Just an FYI We're doing a Texas road show in January. We have a tricked out 40' tour bus and we will be in Houston on the 10th of January at Fishing Tackle Unlimited and in Port A - at Port A Outfitters on January 17. We will have all of the models with us for you guys to check out!!!!

send me an email any time with questions - [email protected]

This is a cool site! I Will try to keep up with questions about the boats here...

Andy


----------

